# La Aurora 1495 Robusto Cigar Review - One great smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A very nice smoke thru n thru. Great solid build, very pleasant taste and aroma.

Read the full review here: La Aurora 1495 Robusto Cigar Review - One great smoke


----------



## Gravity (Jul 12, 2010)

I just smoked my first one of these today and it was really good. I'll definitely buy again.


----------

